# Drops Christmas Workshop Has Begun!!



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Find it here:
http://www.garnstudio.com/juleverksted.php?lang=us
Enjoy!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for the tip


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

My Pleasure!!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much ! I'll be busy till my gifts will be done ! I love these small pretty things!


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

I love their patterns, but I have a hard time understanding the directions.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice patterns thanking for sharing.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link, but did you notice that the calendar won't be started until Dec. 1st? I'm impatient and want it now. Oh well, will have to wait. Lots of pretty patterns to work on while I wait.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yay!!!! I love this time of year!! thank you for posting!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG, where are we going to find any red yarn!! They have used it all up in the patterns. (Which is my favorite color by the way). I have bookmarked this site and will dig right in. Thanks for getting us there. I just wish these companies would put out Christmas knitting patterns in June or July instead of the last minute. I need time to do all this stuff, right? Right. Thanks again.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

SilverWeb said:


> Thanks for the link, but did you notice that the calendar won't be started until Dec. 1st? I'm impatient and want it now. Oh well, will have to wait. Lots of pretty patterns to work on while I wait.


Hi Tina, if you click on "To pattern" on the piece you want to make it will take you to the pattern. Be sure to scroll down the page at the links though. :thumbup: ;-) :thumbup: Like Christmas balls is here: http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=5338&lang=us
The calendar will offer more each day in Dec, adding to this collection.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

hennalady said:


> SilverWeb said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the link, but did you notice that the calendar won't be started until Dec. 1st? I'm impatient and want it now. Oh well, will have to wait. Lots of pretty patterns to work on while I wait.
> ...


Yes, I understand that and have saved several of the patterns already. But if you look in the upper right hand corner under the facebook, etc symbols you will see a message that says see Christmas Calendar. If you click on that it will bring up the 2012 Christmas Calendar. But, if you click on one of the days of this calendar you will get a messages that says the pattern won't be avaliable until that day. That was what I was talking about being impatient for. Thanks for the info! Will be looking through the workshop patterns to see if I missed any that I wanted.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

OMG, I just love RED, i have not seen so much red, thank you for sharing, lots of great patterns.


----------



## a stitch or two (Oct 27, 2012)

Great site :thumbup: Thanks


----------



## Rosann (Sep 27, 2012)

a stitch or two said:


> Great site :thumbup: Thanks


When I was a teenager. (about 65 ys ago my mom gave me mittens red with snowflakes. I wore them many years. must have given them back to her as she had them when she died Oh what memories


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey there Hennalady! What a great link you have found!


----------



## waya (Mar 25, 2011)

They should put this out in JUNE !!!!!!!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very pretty patterns!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Great site..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

:XD: :mrgreen: :-D  :thumbup: :lol:  :wink: :!: 
You are all very welcome! Glad you like


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Find it here:
> http://www.garnstudio.com/juleverksted.php?lang=us
> Enjoy!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


Thank You, Thank You
I printed 10 Fabulous Free patterns.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

hennalady said:


> Find it here:
> http://www.garnstudio.com/juleverksted.php?lang=us
> Enjoy!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup:


OMG! I just got lost on that web site for 1/2 hour! Imagine being paid to design and knit all those fun things! Also to have any yarn you want available to experiment!


----------

